# Before & After



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job!

I love the colours.


Will you be doing any window treatment?


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> Great job!
> 
> I love the colours.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Eventually we wil, yes, just a lot of other things on the plate first though.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh yes, I know what you mean. It took me 5 years before I put in some drapery.......lol


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> Oh yes, I know what you mean. It took me 5 years before I put in some drapery.......lol


Yeah I have OCD too which is usually pretty hard to control when I get all of the ideas in my head of what I want to do. Thank god I have a wife to hold me back.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you did the painting yourself, great job:thumbsup:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

*5 Weeks Later Inside*


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

5 Weeks Later Outside


----------

